# Some CRS



## alvinchan80 (13 Oct 2010)

I am new to this forum.
Below are some photos for your pleasure. Happy to share my experience with all the mates here.

Gathering~











Snow Whites





Snow White





Black Diamond Mosura





For your viewing pleasure~
Cheers~~


----------



## Shrimptastic (13 Oct 2010)

u in the UK? or from asia? my tank in asia look like that. my tank in the UK is crap. lol


----------



## Themuleous (13 Oct 2010)

Welcome to the forum  lovely shrimp and plants  some high grade crystals in there I see!

Sam


----------



## danmil3s (13 Oct 2010)

nice looking shrimp. can you tell me what the moss in the last shot is please.


----------



## Shrimptastic (13 Oct 2010)

danmil3s said:
			
		

> nice looking shrimp. can you tell me what the moss in the last shot is please.



i'm not the original poster but i think thats US fissidens.

All fissidens are nice, IMO.

But be warned, when you buy fissidens, it isn't like that. The fissidens you are seeing there is already matured. Usually, if you buy fissidens you are buying freshly tied fissidens, and it looks like nothing.


----------



## Luketendo (13 Oct 2010)

Shrimptastic said:
			
		

> u in the UK? or from asia? my tank in asia look like that. my tank in the UK is crap. lol



Alternatively, if he is in the UK, I think he should send some to me .


----------



## alvinchan80 (14 Oct 2010)

Shrimptastic said:
			
		

> u in the UK? or from asia? my tank in asia look like that. my tank in the UK is crap. lol



I m in Asia.. Singapore actually.. I m actually very new to shrimp keeping & I am trying to balance plants & shrimps together which is not really that simple when high grades CRS/BDS which I m keeping requires very good water perimeters which I have to monitor CO2 emission, GH, KH, PH, nitrates, nitrites, copper or other elements from fertilizer..
Had my fair share of casualties too to learn..

Maybe I post my set up later..


----------



## alvinchan80 (14 Oct 2010)

Luketendo said:
			
		

> Alternatively, if he is in the UK, I think he should send some to me .



I am actually in Asia, Singapore.. But I think there has been guys actually mailing out moss via air mail to overseas counterparts...



			
				danmil3s said:
			
		

> nice looking shrimp. can you tell me what the moss in the last shot is please.



Thanks for your compliment.. Spent quite a lot on them just to make sure the breeding will have good grades coming out..
The moss in the driftwood is actually US Fissiden and ties to a driftwood that is supposed to look like a tree.. Lol..


----------



## alvinchan80 (14 Oct 2010)

Alright guys, below are the specifications of my tank.

Hardware:
60x30x30cm FivePlan Tank
2ft PL 55w lighting which starts at 9am to 12pm & 6pm to 9pm
Surface skimmer inlet connecting to Dolphin C-1000 canister filter (900+L/hr flow rate)
Resun CL-200 chiller at 25deg Celsius (flow rate has to be reduced via outlet valve on canister)
Submerse rain bar fir output
2L CO2 cylinder with JBJ solenoid which starts at 8am to 9pm via timer pumping at 1bps - 2bps
CAL Aqua Labs CO2 checker to control the right CO2 in water
GEX shrimp & plant soil

Flora:
US Fissiden
Mini Pelia
Christmas moss
Frogbits
Duckweed
3 other unknown plants which I planted but doing very well (i think)..

Fauna:
3 Oto
5 Galaxies
5 Rosbora
3 Assassin Snails
3 Sakura Shrimps (1 just berried)
Approximate 30+ Crystal Red & Black Diamond Shrimps mainly SS & SSS Grades

Currently setting up a new tank to replace the current tank..


----------



## NeilW (14 Oct 2010)

Very nice shrimp indeed.  Also great to see someone who is interested in high quality shrimp keeping them with both plants and fish and not just on there own in a breeding tank.  Do you find the Snow Whites help with the grading of the CRS through cross breeding?


----------



## alvinchan80 (14 Oct 2010)

NeilW said:
			
		

> Very nice shrimp indeed.  Also great to see someone who is interested in high quality shrimp keeping them with both plants and fish and not just on there own in a breeding tank.  Do you find the Snow Whites help with the grading of the CRS through cross breeding?



I just want to do something different as there are so many people out there that is focusing on shrimp tank with no plants and just moss due to the fact that there are complications with the water perimeters. But I also think with careful management (or risks), I should be able to overcome it. I am actually very new to aquatic hobby (approximately 3 months)..   

I used to have a Snow White that is berried, but has 'passed away' due to reasons I cant explain   . Might be because of first pregnancy, ammonia spike while i clearing some plants, sudden water perimeter change when i doing water change.. So I have yet to get my first set of Snow White shrimplets. But from what I have heard & learnt from experienced breeders is that Snow White which cross breed with CRS actually has high possibility of getting high grades CRS (eg Mosura, Flowerhead, etc).. But there has been incident where A-S grade CRS & BDS are able to conceive a KK (King Kong) in their batch of shrimplets which is very surprising.. The 'family' genes of those A-S grades must have had KK genes in them i guess..

Another issue about keeping those high grade shrimps are those expensive supplements, water conditioner (just for shrimps), special dechlorine solution(just for shrimps too), breeding sprays, special algae wafers, etc... tons of stuff to add into the water after every water change... every week... *sigh....    reminding myself of tons of money spent...*


----------



## Shrimptastic (14 Oct 2010)

alvinchan80 said:
			
		

> Shrimptastic said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i thought so... lol. my tank is also in singapore  the sss mosura there costs as much as the grade A crs here... so...

are you on arofanatics?


----------



## danmil3s (14 Oct 2010)

thanks for identifying fontanus fissidensguys. now i just need to get hold of some, and work out how to attach it to a 2'x2' piece of wood that i cant get out of my tank.


----------



## Shrimptastic (14 Oct 2010)

danmil3s said:
			
		

> thanks for identifying fontanus fissidensguys. now i just need to get hold of some, and work out how to attach it to a 2'x2' piece of wood that i cant get out of my tank.



its really expensive though  fissidens fontanus


----------



## alvinchan80 (15 Oct 2010)

Shrimptastic said:
			
		

> i thought so... lol. my tank is also in singapore  the sss mosura there costs as much as the grade A crs here... so...
> 
> are you on arofanatics?



Oh.. I didn't know that Singapore is so much cheaper then anywhere else..
I am actually on arofanatics but not really that active compare to aquaticquotient..



			
				danmil3s said:
			
		

> thanks for identifying fontanus fissidensguys. now i just need to get hold of some, and work out how to attach it to a 2'x2' piece of wood that i cant get out of my tank.



I can actually harvest some fissiden for you from my tree as my fissiden has already started to grow out of the driftwood 'tree' at areas where it's not even tied.. Guess it's already maturing and growing more out.. But how am I going to get a piece of moss out of Singapore?


----------



## dw1305 (15 Oct 2010)

Hi all,
In the first photo is the small catfish a _Hara_ sp?

cheers Darrel


----------



## alvinchan80 (15 Oct 2010)

dw1305 said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> In the first photo is the small catfish a _Hara_ sp?
> 
> cheers Darrel



Yeah.. You are right.. I forgot to name Hara in my fauna.. Have 5 of them in my tank.. Currently left 3 of them as I have given 2 away..

Is there any feedback on Hara? Attack shrimplets?
What I know is they will 'scare the hell' out of my shrimps.. They always dash away after seeing me near the tank.. And I really mean DASH..

As for food, they will eat leftover food for my rosboras & galaxies..


----------



## danmil3s (15 Oct 2010)

thanks for the offer alvinchan80 but i think customs might not be to happy. ive posted on here to see if i can get a bit. i only want a tiny bit just to see if my fish wont eat it.


----------



## alvinchan80 (2 Nov 2010)

few updates of the residents in my tank... going to do a decom and migrating all the residents into their new home soon..

my favourite Black Diamond Shrimp





my favourite Crystal Red





BDS with solid white and black





the Twins...





the gathering of the Black Diamond, Crystal Red & Snow Whites..





Thanks for viewing folks... hope you guys like it....


----------



## Luketendo (2 Nov 2010)

Wow that's crazy, black and blue stripes?! Never seem those before.


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Nov 2010)

Lovely high grade shrimp, when you going to start shipping some?


----------



## alvinchan80 (13 Nov 2010)

My newly set up aquascape shrimp tank to share with everyone....

The set up of this tank is as stated:
CADE Optic White 60x40x40cm Tank
Eheim Pro2 2026 Canister Filter with Eheim Mech (layer 1), Eheim Substrate Pro & Biohomme Plus (layer 2)
Hailea 150A Chiller
17mm Lily Pipe Outflow
CAL Dual CO2 Checker
Inline CO2 Diffusor on JBJ Solenoid switched on from 9am to 6pm
4x24W T5 12k Lightset switched on from 10am to 6pm
Eheim Installation Kit 1 (replace intake)
Gex Slim Hang On Filter (to increase surface agitation)

Kurokinryu Rocks (medium & small sizes used)
ADA II Amazonian Soil (base)
GEX Powder Soil (top soil)

Flora:
Red Leaf Rotala (dont know the scientific name for it)
2 mesh of matured US Fissiden
HC
Frogbits
Hortworts

Fauna:
65 Crystal Red & Black Diamond Shrimps (CRS/BDS)
3 Oto (total)
2 Rasbora


----------



## LondonDragon (17 Nov 2010)

Now that looks impressive, both the tank and the shrimp!! Will look amazing when it grows in! congrats


----------

